# Complete Classical Novice



## Julie H (Dec 10, 2013)

So, I'm a complete classical novice, my knowledge wouldn't fill a postage stamp! I love all genres of music and have just discovered classical music in a bid to help me relax (totally manic life). I've just downloaded Vivaldi's Four Seasons and love it and need advice on more of the same. I don't think I'm too keen on the sound of what seems to me to be a full orchestra, not keen on piano stuff, but love the sound of violins and the like (I'm sure there's probably technical terms for all this)! So, what can you recommend? Preferably about same length as Four Seasons or longer and ideal for relaxation. I shall wait with bated breath for your recommendations and apologise in advance for knowing nothing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

If you are looking to relax, dear Julie, I would highly recommend Mozart. Get some of his concertos. Don't be too adverse to his Piano Concertos. They are light and full of joy and easy to listen too. Also:
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K364
Flute and Harp Concerto, K299
Clarinet Concerto, K626


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Chamber music, string quartets are probably a good avenue to investigate. Vivaldi is from the Baroque era, so look for other Baroque composers like Bach, Handel, Monteverdi, Lully, etc. I'm kind of busy at the moment but I'm sure someone else will fill you in with more specifics shortly


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Handel's Concerti Grossi might fit the bill.


----------



## Julie H (Dec 10, 2013)

Just downloaded my first ever Mozart! Listening to Symphony no.23 in D Major - it's fabulous already - I think I'm going to love this new adventure &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Julie H said:


> Just downloaded my first ever Mozart! Listening to Symphony no.23 in D Major - it's fabulous already - I think I'm going to love this new adventure ��


Well that just knocked quartets on the head. You're into the symphonies already.
Try Mozart's 40th and 41st...probably his most famous symphonies.


----------



## bejart (Nov 16, 2012)

Sometimes the symphonies have a more immediate emotional impact than string quartets. 

You might find the string symphonies of Felix Mendelssohn accessible. They're brimming with youthful energy and enthusiasm.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Julie H said:


> Just downloaded my first ever Mozart! Listening to Symphony no.23 in D Major - it's fabulous already - I think I'm going to love this new adventure ��


Glad to hear it!

You may be interested to know that Mozart's 23rd is a slightly odd symphony. More typically, symphonies are broken up into four chunks ('movements', in classical music jargon). His later symphonies (he was only 17 when he wrote the 23rd) are usually more typical representations of the format. I particularly like the 39th.

If Mozart is doing the trick, you may also be interested in his concerti (i.e., music for one or a few soloists with show-off-y parts supported by an orchestra with more boring parts). The concerto is generally reckoned to be Mozart's strongest genre, along with opera. His piano concerto no. 27 is very good indeed.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Julie! Welcome to talkclassical! 

You're probably going to get a gajillion recommendations soon…. Explore at your leisure and have fun. There's so much beautiful, wonderful music, a lot of pleasure waiting for you! 

Based on your first post, I'd have recommended: 

- Bach's Brandenburg Concertos. These are very similar to Vivaldi's Four Seasons: the same era (Baroque), similar instrumental forces, and also very famous. There are lots of good recordings out there, but a good recommendation would be Richter. 

- Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin. We'll see how much you like the sound of a violin! If you think you might like the cello sound better, perhaps Bach's Cello Suites would be a better place to start. These are works for solo instruments, so if you think you would like that… There are many great recordings of these works. 

- Bach's Sonatas for Viola da Gamba (these are also often played on a cello) or his Sonatas for Violin. It seems like you might like chamber music (music for just a few instruments), and these are a similar style to Vivaldi. (A good choice for the viola da gamba sonatas is Argerich and Maisky; for the violin sonatas, Podger and Pinnock.) 

A few other popular Baroque chamber works and concertos: 

- Zelenka's Trio Sonatas.
- Corelli's 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6. 
- Corelli's Violin Sonatas, op. 5.
- Albinoni's Concertos, op. 9. 
- Bach's Art of Fugue (often paired with Bach's Musical Offering) 
- Biber: Rosary Sonatas (also called "Mystery Sonatas") 

And let me just go way off course and suggest that you might like Brahms' chamber music too. That's out of nowhere given what you've said you've liked but you might try his piano trios, or violin sonatas, or cello sonatas. I think everyone would like them!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If your prime need is to relax and disconnect, and want to use music, New Age stuff ought to work better than classical.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome, Julie H.

Now... from these, I'd say listen through the complete pieces, or through them in stages, and then you might want to cherry-pick the slower of their movements. (Some of these -- complete works -- are suites or Symphonic form, in three or more movements.)

Edward Grieg ~ Holberg Suite, for String Orchestra





The string orchestra version is the composer's arrangement from his original piano version:
I hope you can give this wonderful vintage recorded performance a chance 





Vivaldi ~ The Four Seasons, of course. Four short violin concertos, three movements each: the middle movements are the slower ones  Here is the 2nd movement of "Autumn" this is a short movement 04'47''. (with harpsichord continuo)





Mozart ~ Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581




~ Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E flat, K. 364




~ Eine Kleine Nachtmusik _[A Little Night Music]_ You'll recognize it, trust me 

Beethoven ~ String Quartet in F, op. 59, no. 1 "Razumovsky" - 3rd movement





Claude Debussy ~ String Quartet; 3rd movement; Andantino, doucement expressif




~ Danses sacrée et profane, for harp & strings





Maurice Ravel ~ Introduction & Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet





Dmitri Shostakovich ~ Piano Concerto No.2 (for piano and orchestra, 2nd Movement Andante)





Leoš Janáček - Idyll for string orchestra; 3rd movement Moderato-Con Moto Tempo I




~Idyll; 5th movement, Adagio





Lou Harrison ~ Nocturne, from Suite for Symphonic Strings





Samuel Barber ~ Adagio for Strings (you'll recognize this, too 

Ralph Vaughan Williams ~ The lark ascending, for violin and orchestra





Johannes Brahms ~ String Sextets, Nos. 1 & 2





Piotr Tchaikovsky ~ Serenade for Strings

Gerald Finzi ~ ~ Eclogue for piano and string orchestra
I'm not out to change your mind about piano, but wouldn't mind at all if I did 





~ Prelude in F minor for string orchestra Op. 25





Igor Stravinsky ~ Concerto in D for String Orchestra; 2nd movement; Arioso





~ Apollo, for string orchestra





Arnold Schoenberg ~ Verklärte Nacht _]Transfigured Night_ for String Sextet








his later orchestration for full symphonic strings


----------



## ebullient (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you ever tried listening to renaissance choral music?

Allegri - Miserere





Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah





Victoria - Officium Defunctorum





Gesualdo - Fifth book of madrigals





Josquin - Missa Pange lingua





Byrd - Mass for four voices


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Julie. Albeit it is a little bit different from what you have already listened, I would suggest to go for Schubert, there are two violin, piano and cello trios that you will love (opus 99 and 100), the last 4 string quartets and a piano quintet, The Trout, that are amazing.
If you want to go to Beethoven, try the 5th piano concert (The Emperor). In my opinion, there is nothing more beautiful that its second movement. If you have some time, because it is a looooong piece, go for Beethoven´s 9th symphony.To make it short, when I first listened it, it blowed my mind. To be honest, it still does every time I enjoy it.
Brahms has so many spectacular compositions that are not easy to select, but go for the First Symphony, ant the String Sextet Nº 1.
Try Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky Korsakoff, Stravinsky
Youtube is and endless, and a free source for exploration. Try, enjoy and let us know how is it going. 
Welcome


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Start with Van der Aa and work your way through to Zwilich: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_composers_by_name

Not all of these guys are that great. Give them all a listen and next week let's discuss why all the ones not named Wagner were a waste of time.

Regards,

Couchie


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Julie H said:


> Just downloaded my first ever Mozart! Listening to Symphony no.23 in D Major - it's fabulous already - I think I'm going to love this new adventure ��


Since you mentioned downloading, if you are in the U.S, you can get quite a collection of Mozart on .mp3 from Amazon for $4.

You can get the Big Mozart Box for $3, and the VoxBox Edition of complete symphonies for $1.

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Mozart-Box-Various-artists/dp/B00B5Q7M90/ref=sr_1_3?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-3&keywords=mozart

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Symphonies-VoxBox-Edition/dp/B00FUS050W/ref=sr_1_5?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-5&keywords=mozart

These are a great way to explore a composer and beef up a collection quickly.

They also have sets like that for many other composers.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I've just downloaded Vivaldi's Four Seasons and love it and need advice on more of the same.


The best way to get more of the same is to download more Vivaldi. You'll get a lot of the same....


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I must implore you to not seek classical music solely as a relaxation aid. Its capable of alot more than that.


----------

